# Germany celebrates 30 years since fall of Berlin Wall



## Blackadder1916 (9 Nov 2019)

It's been thirty years since one of the significant events of the 20th century occurred.  It may be more significant for those who identify as "cold warriors" (e.g. old farts who served in Germany) than for the younger crowd.

This from DW is almost a stream of consciousness blog about the activities happening today in Berlin.  Some of the notes made me chuckle, but fondly reminded me of the times.

https://www.dw.com/en/germany-celebrates-30-years-since-fall-of-berlin-wall-live-updates/a-51178230


> +++ Germany celebrates 30 years since fall of Berlin Wall — live updates +++
> 
> Nationwide celebrations have kicked off in Germany to mark 30 years since the Berlin Wall fell. The event shows that "no wall ... is so high and so wide that it cannot be broken through," said Chancellor Angela Merkel.
> 
> ...



I note that there is no reference to Putin making any congratulatory comment, but that may be hoping too much; it may still be a sore point for him.


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Nov 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> ...I note that there is no reference to Putin making any congratulatory comment, but that may be hoping too much; it may still be a sore point for him.



On the plus side, President Trump seems to have gotten over the fact that Germany “didn’t help us in WWII...” :nod:


----------



## MarkOttawa (9 Nov 2019)

Nov. 10, 1989, telegram from UK NATO delegation to Foreign and Commonwealth Office on discussion at NATO Political Committee--note Canadian offer in para. 9 to house refugees at Canadian Forces's bases:












From twitter:
https://twitter.com/UKNATO/status/1193137795432402944

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Nov 2019)

Time certainly has flown by. Thirty years already.


----------

